# Branston, Crossbreed, DOB 12.09



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branston, Crossbreed, DOB 12.09



*His Story:* Branston was found stray and taken into a vet who kept him for 3-4 days with posters around convinced someone would come and find him ... he then went into the council pound and ran out of time ... we have taken him on as a 5-6 month old pup. He is fostered, gaining lots of training and socialisation.

*Homing requirements: * Branston is a young whippersnapper ... pup. He is kind by nature, but bouncy too. We are looking for a stable family who are going to offer him clear boundaries and reinforce consistent messages, supported by training classes. Would suit first time dog owners, but life style must centre around his needs.

*Advert:* Branston might have got into a pickle, but he is fast coming out the other side. He has a loving, highly sensible family in the wings just waiting to find him and offer him the head start his foster family have begun to offer. Branston is quick to learn and his housetraining though needing attention is practically there, but his fosterers are ever 'alert' to his signs and ever encouraging when he has been a good boy. Branston is sharing with another dog and now learning to tone down his enthusiasm and learning that other adult dogs may need a relationship on their terms.

What a good boy and you know what Branston and Cheese is a wonderful and highly effective combination and a winner every time! He is saying 'cheese' and what a smile he has, to brighten up your days, but be aware that a Staffie cross pup is hard work and the word 'boisterous' comes to mind, 'full on' and 'ever so kind!' So you will need your sleeves rolled up and trainers by the door ... better buy some wellies!

Please visit this Branston's individual thread, in Dogs needing homes in Foster on our forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Branston Crossbreed DOB 12.09 Godalming Fostered to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerstin sent me a lovely video of Branston having a play. Made me laugh when he caught the camera man ...

Branston on Vimeo


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't he just sooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Branston's fosterers:

"Branston is a wonderful and affectionate puppy who gets on very well with other dogs. He shows no interest in our hamsters at all and probably could live with a family who has small animals. Branston is eager to please and a fast learner. He is just so much fun to have around and makes us laugh many times during the day.

We have been practicing in an enclosed and secure field and with no other dogs/people around and I'm very pleased to say that his recall is excellent. Off-lead, Branston never goes far, makes sure you are around all the time and come back to you every time you call but we are very careful to only try this when it is safe to do so. However, I wouldn't be confident enough yet to try it with distractions from other dogs. It's early days and he's still a little playful puppy.

Branston will shine with a confident calm handler who guides him gently into adulthood. I think Branston is fantastic and I haven't got any negative points I could mention. He loves to play & his cuddles. Branston will be a great family addition and due to his age you can form him into your perfect dog. However he's perfect in my eyes already"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Branston's fosterers:

"Really good news! I think we are nearly there with the house-training. No accidents in the past few days and I don't need to get up at night anymore! Like I said....a clever boy"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Chilling out time


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Just helping my foster mum cross-posting and searching for my forever home!*

I love my foster family and they adore me, but I really would love a home of my own. I'm looking for someone who would love to spend lots of quality time with me.

I'm eager to learn in a playful way or if you have a little treat for me. I would be your BEST friend and I like to be involved in everything you do because I'm so curious and playful. However, sometimes I get a bit carried away by playing too rough, but I mean no harm. I just get carried away and you need to remind me not to jump up as some people might feel bothered by it. However, if we go on a long walk twice a day then I'm as good as gold at home and just love to cuddle and fuss with you.

I think, I possibly could live with a friendly cat if introduced properly as I don't mind our neighbours cat. My foster mum has hamsters, but I'm not interested in them either. I'm not so sure that I could be around small kids though, as I tend to get a bit over excited and jump up a lot, so I don't want to have any accidents. All I want to do is play!

So, where are you? I would love to meet you and to have a play in your garden!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Branston's fosterers:

The three of us had a fantastic day out on Saturday. We went for a lovely walk through the woods by the Silent Pool and stopped of at a dog friendly pub. Great thing was that we were able sit outside, enjoying our drinks while Branston had a paddle in the stream which goes along side the garden area of the pub.







Branston has left his puppy look nearly completeley behind and has transformed into a gorgeous looking young dog. The pictures speak for themselves




*Branston is still looking for his forever home - could you be that home for him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Branston's fosterer:

"*Branston is making friends with Smiler, our second foster dog!*







Branston knows the commands and signs for SIT, STAY, EAT & HERE and we keep practicing them in a playful way! He happily would learn more commands if you can offer him a little treat"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branstons fosterer says He is such a clown! He makes me laugh many times during the day!





*Branston is patiently waiting for his forever home to come along. Could it be you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branston aka Cheeky Monkey ... ever so sweet, funny and energetic! He keeps his fosterers amused all day long 

*YUM YUM!*


*Mmmhh*


*I LOVE MY SOFT TOYS!*


*HIDE AND SEEK MY FAV GAME!*


*AND I'M THE BEST EAR CLEANER EVER*

*PS. I'm a bit of a mummy's boy  *

*BED TIME!*


Branston and his canine friend Smiler!


*Where is Branston's forever home hiding ??*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Branston's fosterer (he is still available for homing):



"A quick update on gorgeous Branston! He has been our guest for three months now and has developed many great skills!

Branston loves an active lifestyle and enjoys two long walks a day. He is much calmer in the house and keeps himself occupied with his toys. Being at home he loves cuddles, sunbathing in the garden, chewing a bone or having a good play with you.

His excitement management / hard mouthing has much improved too, but would need further training. A firm 'no' and walking away ignoring him, does most of the time the trick though.

Branston has made many four legged friends over the last three months and is great with other dogs. We feel he could live with small furries as he isn't interested in our hamsters at all.

We have introduced Branston to a head collar which has made all the difference to his lead control skills. He walks very nicely on the lead now 

Branston is a very sensitive and affectionate young dog. My favourite time is when Branston curls up next to me for a good cuddle in the evening, watching the tv together. He looks so sweet then! :love5:

Branston can be left alone for a few hours without any problems. He loves his crate and uses it for a nap during the day, to hide his toys / treats and sleeps in it at night time. When he hears 'bed time' then he's off to his crate in a flash, waiting for a good night treat!

Branston is just a wonderful, lively young dog, good fun to have around and I promise he will make you smile many times during the day! He's the perfect entertainer. A cheeky monkey"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branston is still in foster, but waiting for his forever home to come along ...







Could it be you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branston continues to be a wonderul dog - young, playfull, lively and affectionate! He is a very sensitive little chap who needs a calm, firm leader and he will do everything to please you!







*Branston is still in foster and available for adoption.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerstin & Mike have been fostering Branston for some time and here is an update from Mike:

"Well, as the most of us are not relishing the wet weather that's lingering, Branston is thriving in it! I took him out today and he just couldn't be happier - puddles, puddles and more puddles, he loves any excuse to have a good splash! Absolutely filthy by the end but soooo worth it to see the satisfaction in his bright eyes!

I gave him a good wash in our bath this afternoon because it was still raining outside and although he was a little confused by the shower head, he was so good and accepting and the whole thing was great fun! He looked so proud of how fresh, clean and hansome he was afterwards!

At home he has become much calmer and loves nothing more than to cuddle up with me under a blanket and to have a good snooze! Still, by no means a boring boy, he really does have a fantastic character and I am loving spending my annual leave with him! Although he can be a bit of a cheeky monkey at times (well he is only 10 months after all!), he has developed into a very well behaved and affectionate young man.

He is missing his mummy who is still in Germany, as am I, but he has shown no signs of distress of her not being here, which is great. But my goodness, he will be happy when she comes home!!

Branston would certainly benefit from being in a home with another friend to play with! We have recently adopted a 2 year old girl, Mila, who has had an awful upbringing, but Branston is doing his best to help get her back to good health!

He is so very good at meeting other dogs as well as living with them and clearly enjoys the companionship of another fluffy friend! The two of them have got on so so well and now they are best of friends!





We both feel so, so lucky for having Branston with us, he really is such a special and unique boy!

*Branston is patiently waiting for his forever home and available for adoption? Can you adopt him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerstin left Mike in charge while she had a break and has returned. Here is her updated:

I'm re-united with my pack again...Mike, Branston & Mila!

Branston has developed so many great skills and is as always a joy to have around. A little mischief and involved in everything I do! I love that boy!

A few pictures - some new some a little bit older - of the gorgeous boy!












*Branston is patiently waiting for his forever home to come along. Could you offer him a home and a place in your heart?*

If you are interested in re-homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh some lovely pics from Branstons fosterer:

*Who could resist this look?*









Kerstin said: Branston is a beauty inside and out! He has the most amazing character, loving, loyal, bouncy and full of fun!

*Branston is currently living in a foster home with a companion dog, Mila. He is doing very well there, but still needs a forever home of his own.

If you are interested in homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branston went for a day out at Hayling Island with his fosterers:

A great day had by all!







*Branston is currently living in a foster home with a companion dog, Mila. He is doing very well there, but still needs a forever home of his own.

If you are interested in homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is our lovely Branston who is having a cuddle with his foster mummy 



Branston loves his cuddles....so do I!

*If you are interested in homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Branston has been in rescue with us from a young pup and spent 10 months in his foster home. He has come on leaps and bounds and his learning skills have developed greatly. We have updated his ad to reflect this 



*Homing requirements: *Branston is kind by nature but bouncy too being a young dog. We are looking for a stable family who are going to offer him boundaries and reinforce consistent messages, supported by training classes. Branston needs to live with another dog as he has always done so.

*His Story:* Branston was found stray, taken into a vet who kept him for 3-4 days with posters around convinced someone would come and find him. He went into the council pound and ran out of time. We took him on as a 5-6 month pup and he has been nurtured into a young adult. He has gained lots of training and socialisation.

*Advert:* Branston might have got into a pickle but he is fast coming out the other side. A 'must have' crossbreed with a kind heart. Branston is living with another dog and is extremely well socialised. Branston is a young whippersnapper who has been in foster a long time bringing all his skills together and needs to find his very own family. Have a look at Branston's thread and you see what a fabulous dog he has become.

What a good boy. You know Branston and Cheese is a wonderful and highly effective combination and a winner everytime! He is saying 'cheese' and what a smile he has, to brighten up your days. His fosterers have put so much work in and in homing Branston you will reap the rewards. Branston is a well balanced dog who has lived with 3 other dogs and is now looking to live with his forever canine partner.

Please visit  Branston Crossbreed DOB 12.09 Godalming Fostered on our forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.







*If you are interested in re-homing Branston then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More pics from Branstons fosterer:









Branston and I enjoyed the good weather today and had an especially long walk!

*If you are interested in re-homing Branston then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Branstons fosterer:

Branston took a HUGE leap forward in tackling his over-excitement when visitors come to the house! This is really the only issue Branston is still working on, controlling his excitement when meeting new people. He tends to jump up on them and this can be misunderstood as intimidating by people who don't understand him.

My mother came around to visit on Thursday and I simply asked her not to pay Branston any attention initially and to take control if he jumps up at her, with confidence. In the past, she had been quite apprehensive of him and so this simply added to Branston's anxiety. However, she did just as I asked and the response from Branston was remarkable! He tried to jump up a couple of times but when my mum said no and meant it, he responded straight away. He was calm, relaxed and extremely well behaved!

We are very proud of the boy and it just goes to show how much progress he has made and still can make, given the right boundaries and direction. Such a good, beautiful fluffy, his future forever family will be the luckiest people in the world! WHERE ARE YOU??!!





A 'family day' out ..... Branston, Mila, Mike and me having fun and learning new tricks!

*Branston is available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

What a poser - we love this boy!





He loves sunbathing!

*Branston is still available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

I'm Branston aka Brannie and I have been with my foster family most of my life. To be accurate 1 year and 8 days. My foster mum tried to adopt me, but the German authorities said I can't come with her to Germany. My foster parents are really nice to me and I love my doggie friend Mila dearly, but to be honest I think it is time to find my own forever home now.

My foster family has taught me many things since I joined their pack and I love to learn even more. I'm a very clever boy and there are still a few little things I like to improve on. Mike, my foster dad, takes me to dog school every other week and I just love it. This is something I would like to continue with my new family. It's a great way for bonding.

When you meet me you will see that I'm a very lively dog, sometimes still a bit too boisterous (at least my foster mum thinks though and I just love my walks. Give me two hours of running in the fields a day and you won't notice me at home at all. However, I love my humans and like to join in whatever they do. My mum thinks that's great and I often make her smile. I know how to charm her!

At home I love sunbathing in the garden, chewing my marrow bone or tearing apart my soft toys. I'm also up for a good play with my doggy friend Mila. We share everything and never had an argument. I lived with doggy friends all my life and would like a doggy friend in my new home too.

In the evening I ALWAYS sit on my mums lap, covered up with a blanket....that's how I like it! I have taught her well. LOL! Sometimes she even lets me sleep in her bed....but don't tell daddy he might think I'm spoiled too much! I don't think that's possible though.

So, if you are up for long walks, dog school and would love to work with me a little more then give me a bark and I could find out if you are my extra special forever home.







* Branston is still available for adoption. If you are interested in re-homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not spoiled ... not me ... I just prefer my foster mum's lap to the blanket on the floor!





*If you are interested in re-homing Branston please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

ive just been reading this thread and couldnt believe nobody had come for this boy so happy he has found a forever home he is gorgeous.

Enjoy your new life Branston xxxxx


----------

